# Penang information



## Hasina (Jan 20, 2012)

Hi 

I am new to Penang, I am looking for a reliable contractor and also need information where I can buy furniture at a reasonable price. I have an apartment at the reef. I am looking for budget furniture which I intend to rent in the not too distant future.
Thanks everyone


----------

